# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Costa Rica im Jnner/Februar fr 2 Wochen

## ellisa70

Hallo, wer hat Lust sich anszuschlieen? Mchte zum Arenalsee, bin 39 Jahre und fortgeschrittene Surferin.
Eventuell wrde auch noch Vietnam od. Tobago in Frage kommen.
Freue mich ber surfbegeisterte Mitreisende!!!!!!!!!!!

Lg aus sterreich! ellisa

----------

